# Denon AVR-590 receiver issue



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

As stated above, I have a Denon AVR 590 receiver, had it for 7 years with no problems until yesterday night. Came home from running errands atomic find the power stand by light off. Unplugged the receiver plugged back in and nothing at all. Tried different plugs and nothing, no power what so ever..... Please help in finding the problem.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I assume you've checked the fuse(s) already?


----------



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

Fuse? No, Didn't know there was a fuse. Where would a fuse be located for this receiver?


----------



## shawnlim (May 3, 2016)

Probably it has something to do with the power source. Since it has no power at all.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Keithvent said:


> Fuse? No, Didn't know there was a fuse. Where would a fuse be located for this receiver?


I don't know if there's a receiver made today that doesn't have a fuse, but where it is on your particular model I can't say. Check the owners manual, I'm almost certain its location would be documented.


----------



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys.
I pressed the standby button while pressing speaker buttons A and B and the receiver turned on.


----------

